# Big achievement today!



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

For the first time (today!) I've managed to shape a wa handle with a metal spacer and it stayed together!! :bliss:



What's the big deal you ask? 

When shaping wa handles you have to do them off-knife _(vs westerns being done on-knife)_ where there is no tang and epoxy mass to hold the handle together. Most times this isn't a big deal as the materials don't store heat very well allowing the joints to stay joined. But metal spacers heat up very quickly and then melt the epoxy which then contributes to the handle falling apart....a real pisser of a moment, let me tell you. :scared4:

I've tried a few different methods over the years and none worked except for inserting a wooden dowel as a core, this works great, however the size of the dowel limits the outer dimensions the handle can be shaped down to. I've found this troubling on small handles and when tapering is warranted, which for me is always. 

So I went back to an idea that I tried unsuccessfully before - internal pins - but this time I got it to work out and I believe in a repeatable manner. These pins allow for a strong hold between components, shear resist, and more epoxy surface contact. 

To test I used a nickel silver spacer as the metal component (next to try copper - yikes!) and even though the spacer got hot to the touch often I was able to hog away and shape without a fail. I did, when the spacer got too hot, water dunk it but beyond an uncomfortable touch issue I don't believe that it needed this to stay together. 

I'm sure this isn't all that exciting to most of you but to me this is a big deal. I'm off to hand sand and finish the handle now...all smiles...._for a change_. :wink:


----------



## brianh (Jun 19, 2017)

Any up charge to add 17 various metal spacers to my handle coupon, Dave?


----------



## Sporks (Jun 19, 2017)

Very inneresting....

If you're in the market to fill the void in the custom wa handle department, I'll definitely have some work to throw your way at some point.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

Pictures or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 19, 2017)

Congratulations. It's impressive to see after all these years you are still striving to broaden your craft and not become locked in to a comfort zone. Hope there is a lot more smiles for you going forward.


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 19, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :biggrin:


Absolutely correct Captain! And BTW Dave, some of us are *very* interested... particularly those of us with projects in the pipeline.
 
Incidentally, PM sent.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 19, 2017)

I am readying a dozen sheets of 24k gold to send your way to work into a handle :groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

brianh said:


> Any up charge to add 17 various metal spacers to my handle coupon, Dave?





WildBoar said:


> I am readying a dozen sheets of 24k gold to send your way to work into a handle :groucho:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen :biggrin:




I can't show the handle yet, it's a surprise for a Martell knife buyer. :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

Sporks said:


> Very inneresting....
> 
> If you're in the market to fill the void in the custom wa handle department, I'll definitely have some work to throw your way at some point.




I can make the wa handle....but no fancy stuff! 

Yeah seriously though, no mammoth narwhal butt ox unicorm anything. Think "basic" when thinking of me for wa handles, upgrades would be buffalo horn and a thin metal spacer...LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

Wdestate said:


> Congratulations. It's impressive to see after all these years you are still striving to broaden your craft and not become locked in to a comfort zone. Hope there is a lot more smiles for you going forward.




Thank you for the kind words, I do try.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 19, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I can't show the handle yet, it's a surprise for a Martell knife buyer. :spiteful:



Well played sir! Well played indeed!!!


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 19, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I can make the wa handle....but no fancy stuff!
> 
> Yeah seriously though, no mammoth narwhal butt ox unicorm anything. Think "basic" when thinking of me for wa handles, upgrades would be buffalo horn and a thin metal spacer...LOL



Ditch the metal spacers &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;.

Your wa's are some of the most elegant I have seen. Two pieces of wood, and let them do the talking. It is all that is needed.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 19, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> Ditch the metal spacers &#62976;&#62976;&#62976;.
> 
> Your wa's are some of the most elegant I have seen. Two pieces of wood, and let them do the talking. It is all that is needed.




I like that.


----------



## Sporks (Jun 20, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I can make the wa handle....but no fancy stuff!
> 
> Yeah seriously though, no mammoth narwhal butt ox unicorm anything. Think "basic" when thinking of me for wa handles, upgrades would be buffalo horn and a thin metal spacer...LOL



Baby steps. We'll get you there eventually. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 23, 2017)

So here's a Dave wa handle for you to check out. I can put them on all sorts of knives, not just Martells.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jun 23, 2017)

Yessssss....


----------



## Sporks (Jun 23, 2017)

That's a really beautiful handle. Do you only make octagonal ones?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 23, 2017)

Sporks said:


> That's a really beautiful handle. Do you only make octagonal ones?



I can do ovals as well. I haven't tried D-shaped yet.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 23, 2017)

put me down for copper!...maybe perfect buttcaps while you're at it...lol...ryan


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 23, 2017)

Dave, sorry I've been MIA with my order, next week! The way you have the darker grain of the wood flowing into the dark horn at the top is perfect. Really, really nice!


----------



## Sporks (Jun 24, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I can do ovals as well. I haven't tried D-shaped yet.



Good to know. I'll keep that in mind when I get ready to have some things rehandled.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nothing stopping you now. Working with mammoth ivory and musk ox literally stinks but is easier than with metal. Looks great!

Stefan


----------



## panda (Jun 24, 2017)

make sure you add extra charges on top of the agreed upon price after the handle is complete for 'extra operational cost' cause they wanted special material.


----------

